# My First CCO Haul.. and Macy's MAC counter Haul



## ClaireAvril (Jan 4, 2009)

Bonjour Everyone:

So my friend and I went across the border yesterday to Buffalo.
I was so excited to finally visit the CCO @ the Fashion outlets in Niagara Falls...turns out I've been there before.. just didn't realise what it was.. or it was before I was a MAC fiend.

So at the CCO I got:

Matte 
Mineralize Skinfinish in Light Flush
Fafi Powder Blush in Hipness - so pretty!
and Factory Made lipglass







We also went over to the Walden Galleria and stopped in at Macy's first and the girl at the counter was sooooo helpful.. she was doing someone's face and totally stopped in the middle of it for me and went through all of her boxes to look for all the products she had from the older collections. And it turns out Macy's takes some Canadian Debit cards.. that was what made it deadly.

From Macy's I got:

Studio Fix Powder NW45 - this is what I use everyday and the one I have now is running low so I had to get it.
Fafi Lipglass in Cult Fave
Sunset B eyeshadow (Starflash)
Lotusland eyeshadow (Starflash)






yay!  Now I have this urge to visit the Toronto Pro store and try to get them to rummage through the old collections they may have in their stock rooms and see what yummy things I can get - if i could get my hands on N collection that would be great... Some Neo Sci Fi shadows I missed out on and that damn Feline Liner.  But I will wait for BBR first... woo hoo! isn't it releasing this week? yee haw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut

C


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## brixton (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic.  What are the prices like at the CCO?  Looking to make my first foray to the Niagara outlets in a long time!!

tia, brixton


----------



## brixton (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic. What are the prices like at the CCO? Looking to make my first foray to the Niagara outlets in a long time!!

tia, brixton


----------



## MissResha (Jan 6, 2009)

i think cco's take off between 20-30%

cool haul! i got that matte stuff not too long ago too. i love the way it feels.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brixton* 

 
_Looks fantastic. What are the prices like at the CCO? Looking to make my first foray to the Niagara outlets in a long time!!

tia, brixton_

 
The lip glosses were 10$.  Skinfinish i think was 17$ or so. Matte was 12 or 13$ This is all in USD.
They had 5 or 6 shadows.. nothing that really jumped out at me.. but a great selection of lip products and brushes.. and skin products (moisturizers/fixers.. etc).. Can't wait to go back. 

C


----------



## joshari (Jan 7, 2009)

Great Haul.  Enjoy!

I am so going to have to go myself.  Considering that I am always over there picking someone up from the airport, I can't believe I have never stopped in to shop.

Do you know which debit cards Macy's takes?  You are right, that is dangerous.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joshari* 

 
_Great Haul. Enjoy!

I am so going to have to go myself. Considering that I am always over there picking someone up from the airport, I can't believe I have never stopped in to shop.

Do you know which debit cards Macy's takes? You are right, that is dangerous._

 
I am sure they are probably the major banks TD, RBC, CIBC.. you can try to call to ask.. when i asked if they take CDN debit cards the girl just said.. some of them work.  But just bring cash to be sure.


----------

